# Liddel vs Jackson (vid)



## Andrew Green (May 27, 2007)

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/BWWlGaXG3RIVgeJk6[/dmv]


----------



## terryl965 (May 27, 2007)

Not much of a fight


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 27, 2007)

Rampage did a number on Liddell.


----------



## Lisa (May 27, 2007)

Chuck looked pissed that the fight was stopped.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 27, 2007)

Yes Lisa I am sure he was pissed.  Unfortuantely by his legs being out straight I think he was out cold.  The referee did a good job in my opinion on the stoppage.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 27, 2007)

ppko - S5

Sick punch, right on the money.


----------



## fireman00 (May 27, 2007)

the ref did the right thing in stopping the fight. Liddell seemed out of it and was in a VERY comprimising postion - Rampage could have rained down some nasty head shots.


----------



## crushing (May 27, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Chuck looked pissed that the fight was stopped.


 
The KO'd guys ALWAYS wake up PO'd the fight was stopped.

Well, accept for one of the TUF episodes recently.  The guy (Marlon Simmons?) said when he got knocked out he was dreaming of being back at home with his girlfriend then he woke up with Big John McCarthy in his face.  The way he explained it was hillarious.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 27, 2007)

Liddell never challenged for the center, so Rampage was in control of balance and distance the whole time. Chuck looked tentative and spent a fair amount of time backpedalling. To me, from the beginning, it looked like only a matter of time.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 27, 2007)

Josh Burkman vs Karo Parisyan

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/6xg1a0y2d7YtYeKKl[/dmv]


Houston Alexander vs Keith Jardine

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3KwzEt7mjEuCAeKPY[/dmv


----------



## Lisa (May 27, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yes Lisa I am sure he was pissed.  Unfortuantely by his legs being out straight I think he was out cold.  The referee did a good job in my opinion on the stoppage.



Oh I don't disagree at all.  I find it quite interesting when the KO'd guy comes back from lala land and gets mad.  Chuck was in trouble and by the looks of things there was little he could do to get out of it.  The call was the right one made by the ref.


----------



## LuzRD (May 27, 2007)

looks to me (after watching it a couple times) that rampage got in a shot that knocked chuck down, then took a couple shots that missed chuck while he was down, then knocked chucks hand to the mat (making him look like he was completely layed out), then the ref threw rampage off, and chuck was only a hit or 2 worse off than when the fight started.

now dont get me wrong i agree that things coulda gotten quite bad for chuck at that point, however he was still in it IMO.

BTW thanks for the link i was going to do a search for it after lunch!


----------



## Makalakumu (May 27, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Josh Burkman vs Karo Parisyan
> 
> [dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/6xg1a0y2d7YtYeKKl[/dmv]
> 
> ...


 
I was going to comment on this fight.  It was really awesome.  Karo threw Josh with harai and I couldn't help but root for him.


----------



## Stillelman (May 27, 2007)

How bad was Irvin's knee injury?  It sounds pretty bad.


----------



## crushing (May 27, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Houston Alexander vs Keith Jardine
> 
> [dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3KwzEt7mjEuCAeKPY[/dmv]


 
Any discussion or controversy about Alexander's knee strike to Jardine's head while Jardine was down on his knees?  Perhaps I am wrong in thinking that such a strike isn't allowed by the rules?


----------



## Stillelman (May 27, 2007)

The knee has been mentioned, but it more looked like hig going in for strikes when it hit. My point, it did not seem to cause near the damage as the uppercuts.


----------



## MJS (May 27, 2007)

Unfortunately, I missed the event, but after watching the Liddel/Jackson match, I have to say Im disappointed at the outcome.  Just didn't seem like the same Chuck as I've seen in other fights.  Who knows, maybe he was having an off day, I don't know.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 28, 2007)

MJS said:


> Unfortunately, I missed the event, but after watching the Liddel/Jackson match, I have to say Im disappointed at the outcome. Just didn't seem like the same Chuck as I've seen in other fights. Who knows, maybe he was having an off day, I don't know.


 
He may have a mental block vs. Jackson.  Should be interesting to see the rematch though.


----------



## Marvin (May 28, 2007)

Did anyone else notice Liddel's comment about "not wanting to leave on a loss" or something to that effect?


----------



## thetruth (May 29, 2007)

When Chuck was originally spanked by Rampage he did land a number of hard, clean shots and Quinton didn't blink.  Although Chuck has improved since then I doubt he has increased his punching power that dramatically so I would have thought that this would be playing on his mind a bit.  I want to see a rematch cos I do like chuck too.  

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (May 29, 2007)

I'm listening to Fox Sport Talk on the radio and there talking about the fight. They alluded to Liddel losing for a reason. According to Ben Mallar, it is reported that Chuck couldn't take the punches from Rampage because of too much partying around Las Vegas. He was spotted multiple times, at multiple places whooping it up.


----------



## Shogun (May 29, 2007)

Karo put on an amazing show. that Harai was so good. 

I didn't want to count out Liddell, because he is the best of the best, but Rampage...c'mon...the guy is a monster. However, his weakness is good grapplers. I think Randy could put him down, babalu, and MAYBE tito, though he hasn't impressed me much lately. 

Din thomas was my favorite fight though. that guy is good.


----------



## Odin (May 29, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Oh I don't disagree at all. I find it quite interesting when the KO'd guy comes back from lala land and gets mad. Chuck was in trouble and by the looks of things there was little he could do to get out of it. The call was the right one made by the ref.


 
Yep I agree, chuck got knocked out twice in that fight he just recovers really fast! ( :


----------



## Odin (May 29, 2007)

thetruth said:


> When Chuck was originally spanked by Rampage he did land a number of hard, clean shots and Quinton didn't blink. Although Chuck has improved since then I doubt he has increased his punching power that dramatically so I would have thought that this would be playing on his mind a bit. I want to see a rematch cos I do like chuck too.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
lol have you seen the size of jacksons jaw? lol he has one of the strongest in the game, look at the time wandi batter him, or even when shogun did, he took a massive amount of damage before falling over and even then he wasnt out cold.


----------



## James Kovacich (May 29, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> looks to me (after watching it a couple times) that rampage got in a shot that knocked chuck down, then took a couple shots that missed chuck while he was down, then knocked chucks hand to the mat (making him look like he was completely layed out), then the ref threw rampage off, and chuck was only a hit or 2 worse off than when the fight started.
> 
> now dont get me wrong i agree that things coulda gotten quite bad for chuck at that point, however he was still in it IMO.
> 
> BTW thanks for the link i was going to do a search for it after lunch!


Well maybe you need to watch it again. Rampage had his left hand on Chucks chest and did the damage with his right, he was O.U.T.


----------



## Nobody (May 29, 2007)

It looked to me like Chuck Liddel really did not even change how he was going to fight i would have thought they would at least try to punch going up the center instead of the stupid way he punches, meaning to develop power.   

Fight running away that is what Jackson strategy was to fight against.

I agree the take Jackson down would be a better strategy.  

I hope Liddel changes his approach on the next fight with Jackson.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 29, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> looks to me (after watching it a couple times) that rampage got in a shot that knocked chuck down, then took a couple shots that missed chuck while he was down, then knocked chucks hand to the mat (making him look like he was completely layed out), then the ref threw rampage off, and chuck was only a hit or 2 worse off than when the fight started.
> 
> now dont get me wrong i agree that things coulda gotten quite bad for chuck at that point, however he was still in it IMO.
> 
> BTW thanks for the link i was going to do a search for it after lunch!


 
You must have watched a different fight than I did.  The one I saw had Quinton holding Chuck down with the left hand and pummelling him with the right. BOTH of Chuck's hands went limp to the mat and BOTH of Chuck's legs went flat too.  What channel were you watching?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (May 29, 2007)

I was picking Jackson to beat Liddell once again. Chuck has always fought with his hands down low, maybe this will be a lesson learned.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 29, 2007)

Kempojujutsu said:


> I was picking Jackson to beat Liddell once again. Chuck has always fought with his hands down low, maybe this will be a lesson learned.


 
Probably not.  He got rocked with the same punch he got rocked with in the 1st fight....and the same way.  Chuck punches...Quinton shells....counter right hook or overhand punch.  It was like instant replay except Chuck went down off of the first punch instead of eating several nearly identical couter right hands.  Chuck looked tentative and didn't pull the trigger in this one.  He didn't take charge or even attempt to take charge.


----------



## Odin (May 30, 2007)

crushing said:


> Any discussion or controversy about Alexander's knee strike to Jardine's head while Jardine was down on his knees? Perhaps I am wrong in thinking that such a strike isn't allowed by the rules?


 
It was an illegal blow.

But to be fair Jardine was on his way out anyway.


----------



## DavidCC (May 31, 2007)

he was retracting his left too low, got caught with a counter punch.  Simple mistake, but at that level that's all it takes to lose.  

Chuck always backs up to get his opponent to chanse him, then finds his opening.  This time, he was sloppy and paid for it.

At least he didn't as the two classic KO wake-up questions "What happened?" and "Did I win?".  He asked the first, but was smart enough to know the answer to the second is always 'NO'.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 1, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> he was retracting his left too low, got caught with a counter punch. Simple mistake, but at that level that's all it takes to lose.
> 
> Chuck always backs up to get his opponent to chanse him, then finds his opening. This time, he was sloppy and paid for it.
> 
> *At least he didn't as the two classic KO wake-up questions "What happened?" and "Did I win?". He asked the first, but was smart enough to know the answer to the second is always 'NO'.*


 
ROFL!!!!!!!!!!! Not quite always though.  Remember the Matt Hughes versus Carlos Netwon Fight? Hughes passed out from a triangle but slammed Newton in the process and knocked Newton out.  Hughes woke up first and just sat on the floor till Big John touched him.  Then he realized he had won.  It was classic.


----------



## thetruth (Jun 5, 2007)

I've read and watched a bit since my last post here.  Chuck's training partners apparently told him time and time again not to throw the left lead body rip as he leaves himself open.  He threw it and got knocked the F out.  Lesson learned.  Also on the partying thing.  Chuck doesn't go out an drink etc but apparently the night before every fight he goes out until really late.  

Time and time again we see fighters not realise they have been KO'ed, the best example being Zab Judah when Kostya Tszyu knocked his arrogant *** out.  He was staggering round like he was blind drunk but when he woke up he was so pissed he pushed the ref and lost his entire fight purse.  Funny stuff.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------

